# New From North GA



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Know about the forum for a long time but figured I would hop on board. Anyway, here I am. I'm a big time fly-fisherman, but will throw whatever works and have fun doing it. Favorite fishing around here is Striper, Bass, and Trout, but I am working on expanding to carp this spring and summer.

Just got back from a particularly cold and difficult fishing trip to the 'glades and even though we didn't hook up with much, kinda got me in the shallow water mood.

Some of you guys may recognize me from some local forums to North Ga

Mostly fish from a Gheenoe 13 and Jackson Kayak Superfishal, and also fish off of my fathers redfisher 19 as well.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Ferrulewax said:


> Know about the forum for a long time but figured I would hop on board. Anyway, here I am. I'm a big time fly-fisherman, but will throw whatever works and have fun doing it. Favorite fishing around here is Striper, Bass, and Trout, but I am working on expanding to carp this spring and summer.
> 
> Just got back from a particularly cold and difficult fishing trip to the 'glades and even though we didn't hook up with much, kinda got me in the shallow water mood.
> 
> ...


I was in the glades from the 16th to the 22nd. Where were you there?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Padre said:


> I was in the glades from the 16th to the 22nd. Where were you there?


We fished mostly out of flamingo, and off of Islamorada one day. Stayed in a cheap hotel in Homestead. Mostly fished west of flamingo and then spent the last day in whitewater bay.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome! I'm heading up your way to Jack's River in April.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Welcome! I'm heading up your way to Jack's River in April.


Sounds Good! If you need any pointers let me know, although it's been a few years since I fished the jack's. Beautiful scenery over there, but I think the fishing has been a bit tougher since the droughts/ Fires.


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

Ferrulewax said:


> Sounds Good! If you need any pointers let me know, although it's been a few years since I fished the jack's. Beautiful scenery over there, but I think the fishing has been a bit tougher since the droughts/ Fires.


cooper, rock and drive to NC for the trout trail


----------

